# need drivers for HP pavilion dv2700



## ainash (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi guys! i need help. 

i need 3 following drivers:

Ethernet controller
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4353&SUBSYS_30CD103C&REV_14

Modem Device on high definition audio
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30CD&REV_1000

SM Bus Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_135D103C&REV_02

I am using Windows XP, the model of my laptop is
hp pavilion dv2700

s/n 2CE82748P6
p/n FR691PA#AB1

thank you in advance.

Ainash


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the Drivers below.


SM BUS Controller:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=816&DwnldID=18494&lang=eng

Ethernet:
http://extranet.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?driverId=175

HD Audio:
http://download.cnet.com/Conexant-H...475.html?spi=c45ea664dc9720b01c9effd2af67ae14


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI

The above posted P/N indicates you have a dv2915tx



> Ethernet controller
> PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4353&SUBSYS_30CD103C&REV_14
> 
> _Marvell Yukon 88E8039_
> ...


----------

